# Lightroom Mobile Update makes a mess of importing from IOS Camera Roll



## msconsulting (May 1, 2016)

The latest update of Lightroom Mobile has made a mess of importing from the Camera Roll. It shows me either All Photos (all 40,000 to search through) or a mess of innumerable folders all listed by date. Thee are dozens or maybe hundreds of them ,some with a picture or two and some with no pictures. 

I scrolled and scrolled and scrolled and couldn't ever find the Favorites folder or any of the folders I use for organizing my library.

Has anyone else experienced the mess? 

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 1, 2016)

It sounds as though you have the "Lightroom Photos" collection (All Photos) selected, and you have it organised to display the "Segmented View", which splits the collection by date. If you use the back arrow at the top left, you should get back to the familiar collections view, i.e. the listing of all synced collections.


----------



## msconsulting (May 1, 2016)

Jim Wilde said:


> It sounds as though you have the "Lightroom Photos" collection (All Photos) selected, and you have it organised to display the "Segmented View", which splits the collection by date. If you use the back arrow at the top left, you should get back to the familiar collections view, i.e. the listing of all synced collections.


 Thanks, but that is not the problem. From the first screen, the Organize window that has the small thumbnails of the synced Colletions, I click on the button at the bottom of the page called Camera Roll. I believe this was added to make it easier to import images from the IOS Photos app.

When I click on it, I see thumbnails of everything in my Camera Roll starting with the most recent. This is not helpful if I want to go back a coupleof years. The only other choice is a humongous list of folders. That's my complaint. The list is alphabetical so it starts with numbered dates. Many of these are folders with few or no photos in them. I can not find the regular folders I made in Photos. 

Is that a better explanation?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 1, 2016)

In that view, you can tap on the word 'Camera Roll' at the top. That gives you a list of choices, such as 'Recently added' and 'Panorama'. Your albums should also be in that list.


----------

